# Is IBUYPOWER a good brand?



## titansforthewin

I am very skeptical about this brand as the system is only $1382 USD and comes with mouse,keyboard free headset etc. I have slightly customised it and need some feedback about it and wether to buy off them or not

SPECS:

Intel i7 4790K
 Asetek 510LC Liquid CPU Cooling System Standard 120mm Fan
8 GB [4 GB x2] DDR3-1600 Memory Module
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 - 4GB 
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 -- 3x PCIe x16, 4x USB 3.0, 4x USB 2.0
750 Watt - Corsair CX750 - 80 PLUS Bronze
120 GB Kingston V300 SATA-3 SSD -- Read: 450MB/s; Write: 450MB/s 
1 TB Hard Drive -- 32MB Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s
24x Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RWBlack


----------



## beers

Any hesitation about building it yourself?


----------



## voyagerfan99

IBUYPower isn't a bad brand. They basically just build gaming PC's. There's nothing wrong with them, but for the prices they charge you can build a better system yourself.


----------



## Geoff

IBUYPOWER is a computer-building company that uses other manufactures components that you specify, and builds it for you for a fee that they include in the total cost.  There is nothing wrong with it, many use it who want a custom gaming PC but can't/wont build it themselves.

The important thing to keep in mind though is that many of the default components and accessories are very cheap.  They often use the cheapest motherboard, generic power supplies, RAM, keyboards, mice, etc.  I would definitely make sure you are getting quality name brand components.


----------



## titansforthewin

Geoff said:


> IBUYPOWER is a computer-building company that uses other manufactures components that you specify, and builds it for you for a fee that they include in the total cost.  There is nothing wrong with it, many use it who want a custom gaming PC but can't/wont build it themselves.
> 
> The important thing to keep in mind though is that many of the default components and accessories are very cheap.  They often use the cheapest motherboard, generic power supplies, RAM, keyboards, mice, etc.  I would definitely make sure you are getting quality name brand components.



Have the components i have picked are they cheap? Will they work well together?


----------



## Darren

All looks good. Corsair makes good PSU's, solid Gigabyte motherboard, Intel is Intel, and everything else looks fine. Never heard of Asetek, but that doesn't mean much. Try and find out the actual manufacturer of the 970 if you can. Nvidia engineers the GPU itself but the layout, cooling, warranty, and customer service vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. Some will be better than others.


----------



## titansforthewin

Darren said:


> All looks good. Corsair makes good PSU's, solid Gigabyte motherboard, Intel is Intel, and everything else looks fine. Never heard of Asetek, but that doesn't mean much. Try and find out the actual manufacturer of the 970 if you can. Nvidia engineers the GPU itself but the layout, cooling, warranty, and customer service vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. Some will be better than others.



Will this give me good performance


----------



## beers

titansforthewin said:


> Will this give me good performance



Sigh, sure, just buy it..


----------



## titansforthewin

beers said:


> Sigh, sure, just buy it..



The only problem is that i live in New Zealand and the pc ships from United States, i want to be sure everything will work fine as its a long way to ship it back for a faulty component


----------



## Geoff

Everything looks good, but if you can spend another $100 or so I would highly recommend bumping it up to 16GB of RAM, and then a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD.


----------



## titansforthewin

Geoff said:


> Everything looks good, but if you can spend another $100 or so I would highly recommend bumping it up to 16GB of RAM, and then a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD.



Will it work good without it though


----------



## smellsorange

titansforthewin said:


> Will it work good without it though



Of course.


----------



## titansforthewin

voyagerfan99 said:


> IBUYPower isn't a bad brand. They basically just build gaming PC's. There's nothing wrong with them, but for the prices they charge you can build a better system yourself.



Why do they have so many negative reviews then


----------



## voyagerfan99

titansforthewin said:


> Why do they have so many negative reviews then



Don't ask me. I haven't read any of the reviews. I've seen some of their pre-built systems that they sell on Newegg. Like I said, they're okay but they could be better.


----------



## Geoff

titansforthewin said:


> Why do they have so many negative reviews then


Probably from people who don't know what they are building or getting themselves into.  Again, if you use the generic build most use no-name power supplies and RAM which crap out relatively quickly.


----------



## titansforthewin

Geoff said:


> Probably from people who don't know what they are building or getting themselves into.  Again, if you use the generic build most use no-name power supplies and RAM which crap out relatively quickly.



So when I customise it , i will pick good parts and thrn there should be no reason for it to not work properly?


----------

